# Leistungsstarke PWM Lüfter 120mm?



## gecco (4. Februar 2012)

*Leistungsstarke PWM Lüfter 120mm?*

Suche leistungsstarke 120 mm PWM Lüfter für meine Corsair H 70 Wasserkühlung!
Drehzahlbereich von ca 1000-2500 U/min!
Welche Marke bzw. welches Modell iste empfehlenswert,ich lege eher auf Leistung wert?


----------



## Uter (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarke PWM Lüfter 120mm?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## TFTP100 (4. Februar 2012)

Noctua nf f12?


----------



## Shooot3r (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarke PWM Lüfter 120mm?*

cooler master excalibur ,Cooler Master Excalibur ,habe zwei davon auf meine h80 .145,4 m³/h durchsatz ist schon ein wort, sind aber auch ziemlihc laut unter last


----------



## Takei Naodar (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarke PWM Lüfter 120mm?*

Scythe Slipstream is da meine Empfehlung....
News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


----------



## ASD_588 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarke PWM Lüfter 120mm?*

Die be quit serie.


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Februar 2012)

ASD_588 schrieb:
			
		

> Die be quit serie.



Nich für radiatoren außerdem sind die nciht auf leistung optimiert..


----------



## butzler (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarke PWM Lüfter 120mm?*

Auf meiner H 70 drehen zwei Noiseblocker ihre Runden, siehe unten. Die gibts auch schneller und als PWM. Habe schon einige Lüfter auf der H 70 getestet, aber an die NB kommt bislang keiner ran. Zubehör ist auch genial, vor allem der Silikonrahmen zum Abdichten zwischen Radi und Lüfter.

mad


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Februar 2012)

mad-67 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf meiner H 70 drehen zwei Noiseblocker ihre Runden, siehe unten. Die gibts auch schneller und als PWM. Habe schon einige Lüfter auf der H 70 getestet, aber an die NB kommt bislang keiner ran. Zubehör ist auch genial, vor allem der Silikonrahmen zum Abdichten zwischen Radi und Lüfter.
> 
> mad


Welche nB's?
Aber nciht die noctua nf f12


----------



## butzler (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarke PWM Lüfter 120mm?*

Keine Noctua, NB steht für Noiseblocker und ich bevorzuge hier die black-silent-pro Serie, mit und ohne PWM und in versch. Geschwindigkeiten erhältlich,
von 92mm bis 140 mm mein absoluter Tip. Billig sind sie natürlich nicht, aber für die Leistung absolut preiswert.

mad


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Februar 2012)

mad-67 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Noctua, NB steht für Noiseblocker und ich bevorzuge hier die black-silent-pro Serie, mit und ohne PWM und in versch. Geschwindigkeiten erhältlich,
> von 92mm bis 140 mm mein absoluter Tip. Billig sind sie natürlich nicht, aber für die Leistung absolut preiswert.
> 
> mad


Ja schon klar, du hast die neuen noctuas noch ncht getestet. Die sind optimal für radiatoren.
Ich hol mir lieber enermax t.b. Apollish blau als gehäuslüfter, die blacksilentpro sehen mir zu 80er aus und das kakabraun gefällt mir acuh nciht...


----------



## Uter (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarke PWM Lüfter 120mm?*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Ich hol mir lieber enermax t.b. Apollish blau als gehäuslüfter, die blacksilentpro sehen mir zu 80er aus und das kakabraun gefällt mir acuh nciht...


 Erklär doch bitte mal, warum ein dezentes Schwarz 80er mäßig sein soll und du deshalb "bling-bling-Lüfter" nutzt, die nicht 80er sein sollen. 

@ Mods:
Warum werden die Kompaktkühlungsthreads eigentlich nur im Wakübereich geschlossen? Meiner Meinung nach sind sie hier genauso falsch und sollten auch geschlossen werden.


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Februar 2012)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Erklär doch bitte mal, warum ein dezentes Schwarz 80er mäßig sein soll und du deshalb "bling-bling-Lüfter" nutzt, die nicht 80er sein sollen.
> 
> @ Mods:
> Warum werden die Kompaktkühlungsthreads eigentlich nur im Wakübereich geschlossen? Meiner Meinung nach sind sie hier genauso falsch und sollten auch geschlossen werden.



Weil das durchsichtige kaka braun am rotor für mich 80er aussieht  ich nehm noctuas, enemrax t.b.b apollish und n lamptron flexlight


----------



## Uter (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarke PWM Lüfter 120mm?*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Weil das durchsichtige kaka braun am rotor für mich 80er aussieht  ich nehm noctuas, enemrax t.b.b apollish und n lamptron flexlight


 Sorry, aber 
Du willst kein "kaka braun", weil das für dich 80er aussieht, deshalb nutzt du Noctua (= die "kaka braun"sten Lüfter auf dem Markt) und Apollish (= die 80er mäßigsten Lüfter auf dem Markt).
Den Braunton der NB sieht man außerdem nur, wenn man sie gegen Licht hält, was bei der Montage an einem Radi ziemlich selten der Fall ist. 

Naja, aber jetzt genug


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Februar 2012)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber
> Du willst kein "kaka braun", weil das für dich 80er aussieht, deshalb nutzt du Noctua (= die "kaka braun"sten Lüfter auf dem Markt) und Apollish (= die 80er mäßigsten Lüfter auf dem Markt).
> Den Braunton der NB sieht man außerdem nur, wenn man sie gegen Licht hält, was bei der Montage an einem Radi ziemlich selten der Fall ist.
> 
> Naja, aber jetzt genug


Jaja das kann man so sehen, aber der noctua sieht mit beige /braun edel aus und durchsichtig braun und schwarz sieht noch so gut aus. Außerdem sehen die noctuas angeleuchtet ja weiß/schwarz aus 
Apollish sieht modern aus


----------



## Takei Naodar (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarke PWM Lüfter 120mm?*



Uter schrieb:


> Erklär doch bitte mal, warum ein dezentes Schwarz 80er mäßig sein soll und du deshalb "bling-bling-Lüfter" nutzt, die nicht 80er sein sollen.
> 
> @ Mods:
> Warum werden die Kompaktkühlungsthreads eigentlich nur im Wakübereich geschlossen? Meiner Meinung nach sind sie hier genauso falsch und sollten auch geschlossen werden.


 
Weil sie dort Ruvyen auf die Nerven gehen.... dazu hatte ich ja schonmal im passend Thread was dazu gesagt....

Wer das vergessen hat kanns hier nochmal nachlesen

Hier stört sich halt anscheinend kein Mod daran.....


----------



## Uter (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarke PWM Lüfter 120mm?*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Außerdem sehen die noctuas angeleuchtet ja weiß/schwarz aus


Die BSP sehen angeleuchtet schwarz/scharz aus.



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Apollish sieht modern aus


 ... dann sehen die BSP futuristisch aus. 



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> Weil sie dort Ruvyen auf die Nerven gehen....


Nicht nur ruyven, sondern vermutlich den meisten Leuten mit "echter" Wakü.



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> dazu hatte ich ja schonmal im passend Thread was dazu gesagt....


Wurden die Anschuldigungen, die du da los lässt nicht längst geklärt? Sorry, aber das was in dem verlinkten Post steht ist alles andere als sachlich. Nenn mir doch bitte mal die Punkte, die dich an der aktuellen FAQ stören.



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> Hier stört sich halt anscheinend kein Mod daran.....


 Oder es sind weniger Mods pro Post aktiv, oder es wissen einfach nicht alle Mods von der Arbeit, die sich ruyven da gemacht hat.


----------



## Takei Naodar (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarke PWM Lüfter 120mm?*



Uter schrieb:


> Nicht nur ruyven, sondern vermutlich den meisten Leuten mit "echter" Wakü.


 
Dann frag dich mal warum sich hier keiner darüber aufregt..... außer du....



Uter schrieb:


> Wurden die Anschuldigungen, die du da los lässt nicht längst geklärt? Sorry, aber das was in dem verlinkten Post steht ist alles andere als sachlich. Nenn mir doch bitte mal die Punkte, die dich an der aktuellen FAQ stören.



Ich kann ja gerne im passenden Fred nochmal alles aufzählen.... ich kann das ja in Form einer neuen FaQ machen ^^ kannst dann mit einer Fertigstellung spätestens morgen rechnen 
Soll ich?


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Februar 2012)

Ich bleib dabei, dass die Noctuas und Apollish viel besser aussehen als der BLP


----------



## Uter (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarke PWM Lüfter 120mm?*



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> Dann frag dich mal warum sich hier keiner darüber aufregt..... außer du....


Ich reg mich nicht auf, ich frage nur an, ob es nicht sinnvoll wär. Ein Grund dafür ist z.B. dass im Lukü-Bereich immer auch zu den BQ! geraten wird, auch wenn es keinen Sinn macht. Ich finde eine gute Beratung sollte im Vordergrund stehen, die ist im Lukü-Bereich aber m.M.n. nicht immer gegeben und imm Wakü Bereich ist sie etwas nervig, da es immer auf die selben 2-3 Lüfter hinaus läuft und genau da setzt der Sammelthread an, warum sollte man ihn also nicht nutzen?



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> Ich kann ja gerne im passenden Fred nochmal alles aufzählen.... ich kann das ja in Form einer neuen FaQ machen ^^ kannst dann mit einer Fertigstellung spätestens morgen rechnen
> Soll ich?


 Gern, ich bin gespannt. 

Jetzt ist hier aber wirklich genug OT, also alles weitere entweder im passenden Bereich oder per PN, ich bin immer Diskussionsbereit, solange sie sachlich bleibt.


----------



## Ahab (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarke PWM Lüfter 120mm?*

Ich kann den Swif II von Coolink empfehlen, in 120mm und PWM. Dreht zwischen 800 und 1700 (bei mir bis 950-1850) und macht ordentlich Zug.  Ist in niedrigen Drehzahlen sehr laufruhig und leise.


----------



## gecco (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarke PWM Lüfter 120mm?*

Leider sind die 
*Scythe Slip Stream 120 mm Lüfter, 1900rpm*

3 Pin Lüfter,die hab ich schon kann ich aber leider nur über Lüftersteuerung regeln!
Ich hätte mir da 


Akasa Viper oder den Cooler Master Excalibur rausgesucht,sind 4 Pin Lüfter und die kann ich übers Mainboard regeln!
Produktvergleich Akasa Ultra Quiet Viper Series, 120x120x25mm, 600-1900rpm, 141.75m³/h, 6.9-28.9dB(A) (AK-FN059), Cooler Master Excalibur 120x120x25mm, 600-2000rpm, 44.61-144.66m³/h, 13-30dB(A) (R4-EXBB-20PK-R0) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## zinki (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarke PWM Lüfter 120mm?*

Hi,

 ich hab auf meiner Antec H20 einen  BQ! Silent Wings PWM 120mm 500-1500 U/min und bin zufrieden. Meisten auf 1000 U/min. Mir reicht es völlig aus und meinen C2Q Q6600 hat er immer unter 50° gehalten. 

Lg zinki


----------



## gecco (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarke PWM Lüfter 120mm?*

Ich werd mir in den nächsten Tagen den Coolermaster Excalibur bestellen!
Ist angeblich zwar ziemlich laut aber hat einen sehr hohen Luftstrom und einen sehr hohen statischen Druck das ich bei meinen engen Lamellen brauchen kann,und den kann ich ja dann schön regeln!
Hier mal ein kleiner Test!
Kurztest: Coolermaster Excalibur
http://hardware-academy.org/reviews/34-kuehlung/65-test-coolermaster-excalibur.html?start=2


----------



## Braineater (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarke PWM Lüfter 120mm?*

Bei 30dB werden dir aber die Ohren abfallen und wenn du das Teil runterregelst geht auch der Druck stark zurück.

Der Noctua NF-F12 sollte ziemlich gut für deinen Kühler geeignet sein, da der auch bei halbwegs niedriger Drehzahl noch gut Druck hat.

Hier mal mein Review zum Lüfter
[User-Review] Noctua NF-F12 - Kleiner Lüfter mit sehr viel Puste


----------



## Takei Naodar (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarke PWM Lüfter 120mm?*

Die hier kann man per PWM regeln..... 
News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


----------



## mcmarky (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarke PWM Lüfter 120mm?*

Würde dir den Scythe Slip Stream PWM 120 empfehlen. Habe je einen am CPU und GPU Kühler. Hat ordentlich Airflow 125m³/h und kann auch runtergeregelt ultra-silent sein.


----------



## JackOnell (15. Februar 2012)

Vllt die Noiseblocker Black Silent plps


----------



## Uter (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarke PWM Lüfter 120mm?*



Braineater schrieb:


> Bei 30dB werden dir aber die Ohren abfallen  und wenn du das Teil runterregelst geht auch der Druck stark  zurück.





mcmarky schrieb:


> Würde dir den  Scythe Slip Stream PWM 120  empfehlen. Habe je einen am CPU und GPU Kühler. Hat ordentlich Airflow  125m³/h und kann auch runtergeregelt ultra-silent sein.


 Die meisten Herstellerangaben kann man vergessen. 



Braineater schrieb:


> Der Noctua NF-F12 sollte ziemlich gut  für deinen Kühler geeignet sein, da der auch bei halbwegs niedriger  Drehzahl noch gut Druck hat.


 Dafür hat man nicht so große Reserven.


----------



## gecco (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarke PWM Lüfter 120mm?*

Ich habe jetzt schon 2 Scythe 1900 drin derzeit auf 1900 U/min laufen(relativ laut),hab die aber auch schon mittels Spannungsadapter auf 1400 U/min laufen gehabt,war nicht laut,kein Problem!
Da die Scythes aber 3 Pin sind leider nicht einfach zu regeln,nur mittels Spannungsadapter,darum will ich was über PWM(4 Pin)!
Ich will irgendwas zwischen 1200 und 2000 Umin in 4 Pin!
Und der Test zeigt das die Excalibur nicht schlechter sind!
Kurztest: Coolermaster Excalibur
Kurztest: Coolermaster Excalibur - Messungen

Ich willl nur beim rendern oder bei intensiver Rechenpower die Lüfter hochregeln,ansonsten lasse ich sie auf 1200-1400 Umin laufen"


----------



## gecco (2. März 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarke PWM Lüfter 120mm?*

So die 2 Excalibur sind drin mit einem 4 Pin Y Kabel am 4 Pin CPU  Anschluss und die lassen sich mit AI Suite super regeln(Standart,Leise,Turbo,Intelligent,Stabil oder Benutzer,wie in meinem Fall).
Bei Silent hört man die Teile nicht,bei Normal ein wirklich sehr leises säuseln und drüber gehts zur Sache,aber ohne ordentlichen Wind keine sehr gute Kühlung,aber das kann ich ja jetzt super regeln!


----------



## Knoxville89 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Leistungsstarke PWM Lüfter 120mm?*

120x120x25 Noiseblocker eLoop B12-P PWM - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

Sind die Leistungsstärksten PWM Lüfter der eLoop Serie. Werd sie mir auch für meine H70 noch holen.
Falls du einen Vergleich der NB eLoop Serie haben willst den findest du hier:
NB-eLoop® Series 120mm


----------

